# Vietnamese: anh



## zzzwor

hello,i have a question.
according to wikitionary,the word "anh" should be pronanced as [ajŋ].
now i wonder why not spell it as "ainh"?


----------



## Radioh

Hello, that's a difficult question, really. I guess it's because spelling and pronunciation are different. You don't always spell it the way you pronounce it. And in fact, "ainh" is impossible to pronounce as one word. It must be either anh or inh. I'm not sure if my reply helps. If not, I'm sorry!


----------



## mexerica feliz

I've heard it pronounced as [aj̃ ]  
*a + nasal palatal approximant*


----------



## Wai Ho

Because “nh” is pronounced [ɲ], when it’s at the end, it sounds like there is a “y” before “nh”, and this is the Northern pronunciation. In the South, it’s simply pronounce “un” as in “until”


----------



## fdb

The palatal consonants nh and ch, when final, cause a preceding /a/ to be palatalised as well.


----------

